# Don Elias Robusto Cigar Review - A Terrible Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this alleged cigar at the bottom of my humi. and I wish that I had left it there, or better yet at the bottom of my trash can. A supect bur...

Read the full review here: Don Elias Robusto Cigar Review - A Terrible Cigar


----------

